# looking for another tractor



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi,

I am in the market for another tractor. I am looking at the 5065/5075 MFWD open station or a 2555 MFWD. It will be a dual use tractor, I have food plots for deer hunting and my small haying operation. 75 HP would run my JD 348 and NH 1037 wagon

I currently have a 4440 and 2755 both have cabs.

I want an open station for easy of getting on and off.

I don't know much about the 5065 and 5075 tractors. I guess I'm looking for a John Deere 65-75 HP tractor MFWD and I am open to suggestions.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Those 5065M's and 5075M's are good tractors and you will love the ability to ease out of the platforms in that series.....nice and flat. I would look for one in a Tier 3....which will be around 2012 or earlier depending on the model.

Regards, Mike

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/8/0/5802-john-deere-5075m.html


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

What is the Difference from the E and the M?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lots of differences, but basically technology and build. M series are much more heavily built(rearend etc.). The E series would probably work for what you are wanting to do. You will have fewer options and availabilities in an E series, but the cost is obviously lower. E series is a 3 cylinder engine whereas the M series is a 5 cylinder on the 5065 and 5075.

Still look for a Tier3 tractor in either series.

Good Luck.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Taylor.Jackson (Sep 30, 2016)

Based on what I have heard the new emissions is only on 85hp+ tractors, so you should be fine with those models. Might want to verify that before purchase though


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

toddhandy said:


> Hi,
> I am in the market for another tractor. I am looking at the 5065/5075 MFWD open station or a 2555 MFWD. It will be a dual use tractor, I have food plots for deer hunting and my small haying operation. 75 HP would run my JD 348 and NH 1037 wagon
> I currently have a 4440 and 2755 both have cabs.
> I want an open station for easy of getting on and off.
> ...


Be sure and note the PTO hp. I'm running a JD 348 baler pulling wagons with no issues on a plane Jane JD 5055d. Nebraska tests put the hp just over 50. Knock on wood, it has been a very good tractor. I like the 5000 series M tractors up to 80ish hp. If you can find a used one with no emissions, low hours, I think it would make a great tractor for what you're doing.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a 2010 5055 D simple to run cheap horse power I drove the MFA 5075 E back then no where near as nimble I don't care for MFA especially for haying ,I am in the minority on that subject. I also have a T4-95 New Holland that is similar to what you are looking at that is 95 horse but they make from 65 HP and up. They can be simple or decked out with all the bells and whistles mine was about 50% cheaper then JD of the same size. I have good NH dealer that made it easy change color


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I could be mistaken but I think they do have the afterburner exhaust, or whatever it's called.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Taylor.Jackson said:


> Based on what I have heard the new emissions is only on 85hp+ tractors, so you should be fine with those models. Might want to verify that before purchase though


Taylor, just about all non-road diesel engines have been regulated by Tier4 emission standards now. It was a periodical phase in and not all engines were regulated at the same time thus some of the confusion. The following synopsis is from cummins.power.com.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

As far as I know all tier4b stuff is using a DPF. The lower hp engines (below 80hp?) are not required to use DEF, they are allowed to use EGR only. Higher hp is using DEF, and my feeling is that DEF is preferable to EGR only. That being said, my brother is on his second CAT 226D skidsteer, DPF and EGR, with zero complaints so far. They do seem to like more fuel than the similar size tier2 skidsteer they’ve replaced, and that seems to be a common complaint for EGR only engines


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Todd-I have a 2013 2wd 5075M as my loader/chore tractor and love it. Tier 3. While there are times in the summer that a cab with ac would be nice, I did not want one because I am on an off of the tractor so often. Like Mike said, easy on and off. Wet clutch with reverser is the only way to go on loader tractors. great for tedding and raking. I will say that the fuel filter is a pain. Has plugged in less than programmed maintenance hours about 3 times. Stopped using off road in it and it seems better. My 6115M has no issues with the same fuel. Also, if you get one, make sure that you get the thick walled wheels with the heavy flange bolts. It was a tradeout by the dealer. no recall but they replaced the original wheels. Lug bolts kept walking out. no issues since. r


----------

